# Всё время (grammatical case)



## reer

_Каждую ночь мне снится, что крысы играют в футбол.

На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить._

Is всё время in accusative case as каждую ночь, as it is also expression of time in the sentence?


----------



## Rosett

Yes, "всё время" is in Accusative case, governed by "хочу".


----------



## reer

My!  I did not relate it with "хочу"!  I thought as time expression "всё время" was relatively independent.

Thanks a lot.

So, "каждую ночь" and "всё время" are in accusative case for different reasons in the examples quoted above?


----------



## Maroseika

*Все время* as used in your example, has no grammatical case, because this is an adverb (adverbial modifier of time). Same with *каждую ночь*:
Хочу пить когда? Все время.
Снится когда? Каждую ночь.

However they both can be used as usual declinable nouns and pronouns, having grammatical case:
Я помню каждую ночь. (Помню что? Ночь.)
От каждой ночи у меня осталось свое воспоминание. (Осталось от чего? От ночи.)
Он лучший бегун всех времен и всех народов. (Бегун чего? Времен.).
Я перевел в доме все время на час вперед. (Перевел что? Время.).


----------



## reer

Maroseika said:


> *Все время* as used in your example, has no grammatical case, because this is an adverb (adverbial modifier of time). Same with *каждую ночь*:
> Хочу пить когда? Все время.
> Снится когда? Каждую ночь.



Каждую ночь is in accusative case, isn't it?
кажд*ый*(*m*.sg.*nom*.adj.) → кажд*ая*(*f*.sg.*nom*.adj.) → кажду*ю* (*f*.sg.*accus*.adj.) 
ноч*ь*(f.nom.sg.noun) → ноч*ь* (f.*accus.*sg.noun)

I first read from textbook this sentence "_каждую ночь мне снится, что крысы играют в футбол_." and its note "_каждую is the feminine accusative of the adjective каждый...  It is used with the noun in the accusative in expressions of time._"   Then I came on this sentence a couple of pages later "_На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить._", and wondered if I could understand всё время as what I had read about the other "time expression".   Unfortunately, *время* as a neuter is not helpful to let me make sure in what case it is.  Also could I see всё here as "all" with the nature of an adjective? It seems not...


----------



## Maroseika

reer said:


> I first read from textbook this sentence "_каждую ночь мне снится, что крысы играют в футбол_." and its note "_каждую is the feminine accusative of the adjective каждый...  It is used with the noun in the accusative in expressions of time._"


Yes, that's right. In the adverbial modifiers of time formed by nouns and pronouns, they are used in Accusative.


> Also could I see всё here as "all" with the nature of an adjective? It seems not...


Yes, in Russian it is not an adjective, but a pronoun.


----------



## reer

Maroseika said:


> Yes, that's right. In the adverbial modifiers of time formed by nouns and pronouns, they are used in Accusative.
> 
> Yes, in Russian it is not an adjective, but a pronoun.


So,_ всё время_ in this sentence _"На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить." _is in Accusative just as каждую ночь in _"Каждую ночь мне снится, что крысы играют в футбол." _?


----------



## Maroseika

reer said:


> So,_ всё время_ in this sentence _"На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить." _is in Accusative just as каждую ночь in _"Каждую ночь мне снится, что крысы играют в футбол." _?


Inside the adverb "всё время" both words всё and время are in Accusative (same like in весь год, всю неделю, все выходные). But as an adverb it has no grammatical case.


----------



## reer

Maroseika said:


> Inside the adverb "всё время" both words всё and время are in Accusative (same like in весь год, всю неделю, все выходные). But as an adverb it has no grammatical case.


Clear now.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Rosett

reer said:


> I thought as time expression "всё время" was relatively independent.


Various time relations in Russian can be expressed in Gen., Dat., Acc., Instr., and Prep. cases if declinable (nouns, adjectives - as in the given example), or by invariable adverbs.
In the sentence, "time expressions" play a role of "обстоятельство времени", governed by "сказуемое".


----------



## esperansa

reer said:


> _Каждую ночь мне снится, что крысы играют в футбол.
> 
> На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить._
> 
> Is всё время in accusative case as каждую ночь, as it is also expression of time in the sentence?



It is not really important whether or not "всё время" is in the accusative case, because this collocation is not changed .
This collocation always remains unchanged in every context!
The English synonym for "всё время" is _constantly during a certain period_.
In your example, you wanted to drink continuously when you were out and it was hot outside.


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> It is not really important whether or not "всё время" is in the accusative case, because this collocation is not changed .
> This collocation always remains unchanged in every context!


This one is perfectly declinable and can be used accordingly.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> This one is perfectly declinable and can be used accordingly.


When used in the adverbial sense _constantly during a certain period_, as Esperansa wrote, it is indeclinable.


----------



## reer

I kind of get the idea.  Thanks very much to all of you.


----------



## Rosett

reer said:


> I kind of get the idea.  Thanks very much to all of you.


"Всё время" is in the Accusative case because it is governed by сказуемое and, hence, may not change, but only due to this dependence. This is not an adverb (by definition) and has nothing to do with "adverbial sense." "Всё время" declines in concordance with its role played in the sentence.


----------



## esperansa

Rosett said:


> "Всё время" is in the Accusative case



Винительный падеж определяется с помощью вопросов кого? что?

_На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить._

_- Хочу пить что? 
- Время_

_Автор хочет пить время что ли? Я не понимаю, как можно пить время. Это жидкость, по-вашему? _


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> "Всё время" is in the Accusative case because it is governed by сказуемое and, hence, may not change, but only due to this dependence. This is not an adverb (by definition) and has nothing to do with "adverbial sense." "Всё время" declines in concordance with its role played in the sentence.


Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф.:
Всё время - наречие обстоятельства времени: беспрерывно, постоянно (о чём-либо повторяющемся).

Morphologically, this is a composite noun-pronoun motivated adverb (of course, in the above mentioned sense) and as such, it is invariable. When used as a word combination, it is declinable.
Adverb всё время is not governed by the predicate, because it describe not an object of the action, but how the action is performed in time.
Cf.: 
Он тратит все время на всякую чепуху (action тратить is applied to object время).
Он все время занимается какой-то чепухой (action заниматься is characterised by use of the adverb as permanent).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф.:
> Всё время - наречие обстоятельства времени: беспрерывно, постоянно (о чём-либо повторяющемся).
> 
> Morphologically, this is a composite noun-pronoun motivated adverb (of course, in the above mentioned sense) and as such, it is invariable. When used as a word combination, it is declinable.
> Adverb всё время is not governed by the predicate, because it describe not an object of the action, but how the action is performed in time.
> Cf.:
> Он тратит все время на всякую чепуху (action тратить is applied to object время).
> Он все время занимается какой-то чепухой (action заниматься is characterised by use of the adverb as permanent).


It has to clear that "наречие" (adverb) is "часть речи." However, часть речи есть название* слова *по его обобщённому значению, а не двух слов.
*"Всё время"* consists of two words, each of them is a part of speech. "Время" is a noun, "всё" is a pronoun, and there is no such thing as a composite adverb, written separately, in Russian.
*
*


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> Винительный падеж определяется с помощью вопросов кого? что?
> 
> _На улице так жарко, что я всё время хочу пить._
> 
> _- Хочу пить что?
> - Время_
> 
> _Автор хочет пить время что ли? Я не понимаю, как можно пить время. Это жидкость, по-вашему? _


Если не получается _пить время_ - то и не нужно его пить. Винительный падеж возникает при наличии обстоятельства времени, в формировании которого он играет важнейшую роль.
Вопросы "кого/что?" относятся к прямому объекту (одна из функций винительного падежа) и не относятся к обстоятельству времени.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> It has to clear that "наречие" (adverb) is "часть речи." However, часть речи есть название* слова *по его обобщённому значению, а не двух слов.
> *"Всё время"* consists of two words, each of them is a part of speech. "Время" is a noun, "всё" is a pronoun, and there is no such thing as a composite adverb written separately in Russian.


I think the main (albeit rather formal) problem is to distinguish between the "proper" adverbial word combination and "occasional" word combination used as adverbial modifier (обстоятельство). At least number of words in the word combination is not good criterion, because members of speech may very well consist of one, two and more words, such as for example, composite adverbs (adverbial word combinations) на голодный желудок, один на один, с глазу на глаз, во всю ивановскую.
According to V. Vinogradov, "...идея наречия как живой грамматической категории, служащей несогласуемым определением к именам и глаголам и характеризующейся отсутствием или омертвением флексий склонения и спряжения, глубоко гнездится в системе современного русского языка".
Therefore the main criterion is the word function in the sentence. In our example, "всё время" functions not as two different words, each being a separate member of speech, but as one adverb (adverbial word combination). It consists of the noun and pronoun, but unlike separate nouns or pronouns it doesn't designate any object. Instead, it describes the action, which is peculiar to adverbs.
Moreover, such a word combination cannot be divided in parts, unlike semantically close "occasional" adverbial modifiers (обстоятельство времени), cf.:
_Он болеет весь год_. "Весь" is the attribute for "год" and can be removed: _Он болеет год_. "Год" is governed by the verb.
_Он все время болеет._ Inside the word combination "всё" is the attribute of "время", but cannot be removed from the sentence. "Всё время" is indivisible to different members of speech and functions as one member of speech - adverbial modifier of time, not governed by the verb.


----------

